

This has got to be the coolest iPhone app yet.  - lyime
http://hexler.net/touchosc

======
tontoa4
Too complicated and really no reason to use it.

~~~
lyime
Its not complicated at all, an there are a host of reasons to use it. How
about your read the site and watch the videos before making a statement like
that.

------
ggyyaann
really cool!! , but dependent on Wi-Fi network :(

